# Advice on feathering and internal exam



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Anyone on here ever done internal examinations to check how dilated their bitch is? If so what do you look for...any advice or is it best staying clear?

Oh and also any experience of feathering during labour to induce contractions? Can someone explain this in lamens terms...I think I know by reading it but noce to get it clarified


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone on here ever done internal examinations to check how dilated their bitch is? If so what do you look for...any advice or is it best staying clear?
> 
> Oh and also any experience of feathering during labour to induce contractions? Can someone explain this in lamens terms...I think I know by reading it but noce to get it clarified


Kelly do not even attempt to do an internal on your bitch, she is a big dog & you will get nowhere near the cervix, this is only possible in small breed's, you will do more harm than good! I will pm you about feathering lol :w00t:


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

kellystewart said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone on here ever done internal examinations to check how dilated their bitch is? If so what do you look for...any advice or is it best staying clear?
> 
> Oh and also any experience of feathering during labour to induce contractions? Can someone explain this in lamens terms...I think I know by reading it but noce to get it clarified


Hiya! Still no sign of the pups? I dnt know anything about internals! 
(Ask Crazy crest, she's ALOT more experienced than me!) But I did feather Coco as she went just over 2 hrs between a pup and was looking very tired, I wore a glove and used Vaseline but some dnt! You gently insert two fingers and "tickle" the area around the top.(I "tickled for about 10 seconds!) Hope that helps! xx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone on here ever done internal examinations to check how dilated their bitch is? If so what do you look for...any advice or is it best staying clear?
> 
> Oh and also any experience of feathering during labour to induce contractions? Can someone explain this in lamens terms...I think I know by reading it but noce to get it clarified


The only time i go near is if a pup is stuck.... i think you should leave her alone

The pups will not come until they are ready....i would defo stay clear


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Internal feathering is done in this way!
One finger only in the birth canal & very gently stroke inside, very gently & only with a lubricant, you have to be very careful & have very short fingernails!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

kiera09 said:


> Hiya! Still no sign of the pups? I dnt know anything about internals!
> (Ask Crazy crest, she's ALOT more experienced than me!) But I did feather Coco as she went just over 2 hrs between a pup and was looking very tired, I wore a glove and used Vaseline but some dnt! You gently insert two fingers and "tickle" the area around the top.(I "tickled for about 10 seconds!) Hope that helps! xx


Yes i also so did it when i could see pup and she had stopped pushing,but i dont think you should mess,maybe i have read it wrong but i think she means doing feathering to bring labour on i think it should be left to nature


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

cav said:


> Yes i also so did it when i could see pup and she had stopped pushing,but i dont think you should mess,maybe i have read it wrong but i think she means doing feathering to bring labour on i think it should be left to nature


Agreed....only if absolutely necessary to start contractions again or make them stronger in a long drawn out labour :001_tongue:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Agreed....only if absolutely necessary to start contractions again or make them stronger in a long drawn out labour :001_tongue:


Where as she gone,did you send her a pm hun...i realy hope she does listen to this advice


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

cav said:


> Where as she gone,did you send her a pm hun...i realy hope she does listen to this advice


I did pm but only with details of external feathering!
I hope to DoG she has not gone off to try without labour starting!
I didn't think anyone would be that nut's...OMG


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Im sure she as gone have a coffee
Just found it abit strange ask a question then go


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Cav shes back online worry not  
I agree...........Do not get involved unless needed, Its not right to interfear like that imo


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Lol dont panic everyone...I was just having my lunch!

I wasnt going to do anything...I was just curious as to what feathering was and when to use it if necessary. 

I dont anticipate any issues with her at all but it's nice to have an extra "tool" in your box just in case


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> Lol dont panic everyone...I was just having my lunch!
> 
> I wasnt going to do anything...I was just curious as to what feathering was and when to use it if necessary.
> 
> I dont anticipate any issues with her at all but it's nice to have an extra "tool" in your box just in case


Lol kelly that is naughty doing that to us:hand:

realy best leave it to nature im sure you will have a smooth delivery


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

cav said:


> Yes i also so did it when i could see pup and she had stopped pushing,but i dont think you should mess,maybe i have read it wrong but i think she means doing feathering to bring labour on i think it should be left to nature


No no I didnt mean actually induce labour but inducing contractions during labour if she tires etc


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

cav said:


> Lol kelly that is naughty doing that to us:hand:
> 
> realy best leave it to nature im sure you will have a smooth delivery


LMAO that made me laugh! Sorry never even gave it a thought :S haha I will know for next time!

But yeah I certainly don't intend on going anywhere near her but as I said it's good to know for my own knowledge and if anything did happen I'd at least know where to start

thanks guys!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> No no I didnt mean actually induce labour but inducing contractions during labour if she tires etc


haha that is ok then
i had a big gap in the pups being born but i could see the pup so i used it get things moving again and yes it does work.


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Agreed....only if absolutely necessary to start contractions again or make them stronger in a long drawn out labour :001_tongue:


Hiya, poor Coco was in labour for 10 hours, well 12 if u include the still born pup  x


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah I think I'm just worried it will be a long labour as Sibes are slow whelpers and we know there is at least 10 in there which is a large litter for them


----------



## winningsoul (Jan 5, 2014)

I know this thread is old but does anybody have any advice on how to do an internal exam for a small dog?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

winningsoul said:


> I know this thread is old but does anybody have any advice on how to do an internal exam for a small dog?


Yes....unless you are a Vet...dont do it!


----------

